# Laundry issue!



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I washed my daughter's favorite tan overalls yesterday, with like colors, and now there are rust spots all over the legs! Have no idea how they got there! Everything I washed with it is light colored, nothing else has the spots. Can't figure it out. How do you get rust out of clothes? I just have them hanging right now. Have not been dried.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Add some Iron Out to the rinse water. Get the spots out, and then clean under your agitator. Something metal is under there and rusting OR you have a really high iron content in your water.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Check the overalls for metal.....do they have metal fasteners on the straps? Some of those round metal rivet things on the edges of the pockets? If so they are probably your culprits! You can get rust-out in the laundry or household section of the stores. Just be sure to get the kind for laundry, not toilets!! Wet the fabric, drip a drop or two on the spots, and watch them fade......poof! gone! Might want to test a drop on an inside seam or somewhere not visible for colorfastness. Then wash again in cold, take right out of the washer AS SOON AS done, and pop in the dryer. 
You can usually take the strap fasteners off when you wash if they are the problem, but if it's rivets all you can do is be careful. Good luck!


----------

